# Anybody know how much lens fixed price servicing is running at the moment?



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2015)

I just broke my 11-24 f4 in two and I wondered if anybody has recently sent a lens in to Canon USA to have a fixed price repair done to it, and if so what the cost was?

I haven't had a lens fixed for over three years and then it was running $225ish, I am not fussed, I am going to get it fixed whatever the cost but if it is more than $400 then I could get a free CPS membership out of it!


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 21, 2015)

Well in the UK there is a standard service charge of £125 on L lenses, then parts and complications on top. 

How did you manage to break it in two ? Just because it's built like a brick doesn't means you have to use it like one ! 

And this from the only man in the civilised world who claims to have never broken his EF 50/1.4 !!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2015)

I promise I have never broken that darn 50 f1.4 and it has rattled around in my bag for over ten years now!

Anyway, the 11-24, I was doing a night shoot on a dock and I didn't notice that the rubber cover for the cable release from the 1Ds MkIII had fallen off, not an issue other than it fell into the jaws of the Arca Swiss head and as it was dark I didn't notice, I clamped the camera up but it obviously didn't grip fully because a few seconds later the camera and lens fell off the tripod, about 2 feet, onto the wooden deck. The plastic 'glass saver' ring inside has broken so the body bends like a banana and the decentering makes a Lensbaby look like a macro lens! Oooops.........

It's funny because I did exactly the same thing to my 16-35 f2.8 when it was only a couple of months old.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 21, 2015)

Ouch! Couple years back, similar event with the Samyang 14 2.8. The good news is the replacement lens was only a few hundred which was cheaper than a repair. The bad news is it still cost a few hundred.


----------



## Chris Burch (Aug 21, 2015)

I just got my 24-70 back from CPS yesterday and the standard charge was $269 before the gold-level discount. I only needed a deep cleaning too, because sand had gotten underneath the zoom and focus rings.


----------



## RGF (Aug 23, 2015)

call canon and ask.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 23, 2015)

RGF said:


> call canon and ask.



Duh! I did, they won't tell you over the phone which was why I asked. 

Chris' (thanks) answer sounds inline with my past experiences too but I'll find out next week. Shipping was $10, insurance was $35!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2015)

I believe that Canon has fixed price servicing for some consumer lenses, but for expensive ones, there are levels that depend on the nature of the work. It tends to be more expensive for the high end lenses that might require time consuming re-alignment of elements.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 25, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I just broke my 11-24 f4 in two and I wondered if anybody has recently sent a lens in to Canon USA to have a fixed price repair done to it, and if so what the cost was?
> 
> I haven't had a lens fixed for over three years and then it was running $225ish, I am not fussed, I am going to get it fixed whatever the cost but if it is more than $400 then I could get a free CPS membership out of it!



Over the 4th of July weekend, I was using my travel tripod, something I rarely use. The foot on the bottom is fairly square and someone I managed to mount it off by 90 degrees and somewhat secure it to the tripod. When I tossed it over my shoulder the camera and lens detached and dropped a good 6 feet to ceramic tiles below. It wasn't good. The lens took most of the damage. Dented the filter ring enough so that I could not detach the filter (which was shattered) and I could see the main front element was cracked in a number of places. Completely stupid on my part. It was late evening, wanted some long exposures of the lake... I think all the consumption and "merry making" that had occurred during the afternoon contributed to my short-sightedness. Anyway, went it in to Canon USA repair.

$269 for "Out of Warranty Major Labor Charge"

14 bucks for 2 day return shipping, $35 for parts, taxes, etc. total repair was around $320. But that $269 is probably the number you were looking for.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 25, 2015)

One more recent one for you if it helps.

Last December I sent in a 70-200 f/4L that would stick if it focused near MFD. I used it for a year just with the focus limiter set to 3m to infinity and that was fine. But it bugged me and if I ever wanted to resell (which I did) I knew I'd need to get it fixed.

$179 for "Out of Warranty Standard Labor Charge"

Obviously yours will probably fall under my previous post, the "Major" one. However I thought I'd share for those who might search for recent repair costs, come across this post, etc.

As a side note, I've been very satisfied with my experiences with CPS.

Oh, and my condolences on your damaged lens. Good luck with the repair!


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 28, 2015)

Private, I'm so sorry to hear about your misadventure with the 11-24. When I had my TS-E 24 repaired in March, it was $281.57 with FL tax and after the CPS Gold discount. I don't remember if they charge more for zooms or not, but that should be pretty close.

I'm sure they fix it up good as new like they did with your 16-35.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 4, 2015)

For anybody following the thread, I still can't help with the pricing because Canon fixed it for free! They shipped it back free too, so all in it cost me $35.

The lens feels as smooth as ever and a first look at the sharpness suggests, if anything, it is sharper than it was before.

One more big thumbs up for Canon service.

P.S. If anybody ever has any reservations about CPW this lens was a 'street price' special that actually came from Canada, but Canon USA couldn't have been more obliging and efficient in repairing it 'under warranty' which is how they classified it.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 4, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> For anybody following the thread, I still can't help with the pricing because Canon fixed it for free! They shipped it back free too, so all in it cost me $35.
> 
> The lens feels as smooth as ever and a first look at the sharpness suggests, if anything, it is sharper than it was before.
> 
> ...


Good to hear!! I suppose this is a rather effective way of securing loyal customers


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 4, 2015)

That's remarkably good service in this day and age. Refreshingly so.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2015)

So here is the worthless image that cost my 11-24 a trip to Canon, it was pitch dark, no moon and no lights. This is a 6 minute exposure.

Still haven't had time to test the lens properly but I feel pretty confident it is as good, if not better, than ever.


----------

